# Random bleeding on the top of the head?



## Arya of House Stark (Jan 14, 2014)

Hi all!

So recently, Zoe's been randomly bleeding on the top of her head and under her chin in the morning. On her head, it's where the ear attaches to the rest of her head. At first I thought she accidentally bumped her head and got a few cuts, but it wasn't a one-time occurrence and I checked--there's no cuts at all. Then I figured since it's been so cold in NYC, it was dry skin and perhaps she was itchy at night, kept scratching, and it would get so irritated it would bleed.

Anyway, Zoe had to go in for her kennel cough booster and I asked my vet about it during the visit. He's an allergist and has been treating Esme since she was a puppy--Esme gets hot spots and is allergic to beef, as far as we can tell.

My vet believes it's allergy-related and recommended removing the treats and switching her dog food one at a time to rule out what she's allergic too. He also put her on Temeril-P to see if that helps.

Now, I noticed on Saturday and Sunday morning she was still randomly bleeding. I'm not using the freeze-dried chicken treats I got from my local pet store to see if that's the culprit; if not, then I'll take away the duck-flavored treats my mother bought and if that doesn't work, I bought her Merrick duck and sweet potato grain-free kibble per the advice of the owner of my local pet store to see if that helps. 

If it is allergies, I'm wondering if it's environmental. It only occurs in the mornings and only after we're outside on our morning walk. When I let her out of her crate there's no blood, but after a few minutes outside I look down and she's bleeding a little. It's the weirdest thing. It's not a lot of blood either, it's almost as if she got a minor cut but there's nothing there, as far as I can see.

If she doesn't improve in the next few days I'll call my vet and let him know of course, but I was just curious to see if anyone else has had a similar issue and if so, what the culprit was. I do remember that Esme's allergies kicked in at this age too.

Also, does Temeril-P take a few days to kick in? I was hoping I'd see more of an improvement, although I did notice one side was bleeding a lot less this morning.

Sorry for the long-winded post, I'm just worried about my pup and want to get to the bottom of this so she can be healthy.


----------



## Dejavu (Feb 17, 2021)

Arya of House Stark said:


> Hi all!
> 
> So recently, Zoe's been randomly bleeding on the top of her head and under her chin in the morning. On her head, it's where the ear attaches to the rest of her head. At first I thought she accidentally bumped her head and got a few cuts, but it wasn't a one-time occurrence and I checked--there's no cuts at all. Then I figured since it's been so cold in NYC, it was dry skin and perhaps she was itchy at night, kept scratching, and it would get so irritated it would bleed.
> 
> ...


----------



## Dejavu (Feb 17, 2021)

Hi there,
Did you ever find out what was causing this? I’ve recently noticed the exact issue in my dog. 
Thank you.


----------



## LeoRose (Aug 20, 2015)

The OP hasn't been on the forum in several years. Have you talked to your veterinarian about it?


----------

